
Green tea and Spirulina inhibit SARS-2 spike pseudotyped virus entry in vitro - abhayhegde
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.06.20.162701v1
======
abhayhegde
Further studies are required to understand the exact mechanism of viral
inhibition. In summary, they have demonstrated that pseudo-typed virus is an
ideal tool for screening viral entry inhibitors. Moreover, Spirulina and green
tea could be promising antiviral agents against emerging viruses.

Note: This article is not peer reviewed yet, but comes from a well-established
research head and institute.

